# Visiting Dubai and Oman



## ddonquiote (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello to everybody in the UAE and Oman. We are a fit retired couple in our 70´s and about to visit Dubai and Oman for the third time. We normally hire a 4x4 and head off into Oman for a month at a time. We have covered a lot of ground in the north and down as far as Sur.
This trip we wish to drive down to Salalah, but are amazed at the lack of information on Hotels/ guest houses to stay on the way there. We don´t wish to camp!
We also would like to come back via the coast... is that advisable or not recommended.
Any tips advice or recommendations most welcome.
many thanks in anticipation.


----------



## vincetruong (May 10, 2009)

This isn't much help but I was at a Holiday Inn in Muscat just two days ago and saw an ad for a hotel in Salalah. Can't remember the name but you might start by searching Holiday Inn's website.

We drove to Muscat from Dubai via the coast and had no problems. Drove home through Nizwa/Ibri. There's a decent hotel in Nizwa. Email me if you want information on it.

Also, what's available online and easily searchable tends to not reflect what's actually available.

Let me know if you have any other specific questions.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Log on to www.me4x4.com and talk to Sharky.

He's been ther many times and he's a real top bloke.

Mods - me4x4.com is not a conflicting site....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It's a LONG drive from Muscat to Salalah (expect 12 hours) with very little on the way. Take supplies with you, such as water, food & a petrol can.

Nizwa is not on your way.

=


----------



## ddonquiote (Dec 2, 2009)

thank you for the basic info, I am well aware it´s along way, that is why I am asking if anybody has stayed at the guest houses along the way, and what are they like. One report I have says it is better to sleep in the car, than risk catching anything as they are so dirty!


----------

